# Anyone watch Holby City??



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OK so maybe i'm being a bit stupid.. but is anyone else confused by tuesdays episode?

Was it all a dream?? Did Dan really not come back.. Was she really dead all along ??  was the bloke really her Dad??

Sorry but am confused
 
Ta xx


----------



## lou29 (Dec 5, 2006)

Arrgghhh!!! i watched it too and wasn't sure. I've been watching this thread hoping someone would clarify it for me too.   Anyone?
Lou.


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Me and DH are just as confused sorry!  At the end of the episode we were  at each other and neither of us know what on earth is going on!!

Roll on Tuesday

Axxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Glad its not just me!!!

Any bright sparks out there?


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Well the actress who played Maddie is leaving so I guess she is dead & that the last episode was her dying dream-the sort of one where everything goes right for her for a change. I'm sure when she was found in the loo at the end she was dead.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

This is what it says on the Holby City website:

After her stabbing Maddy was determined to secure an interview with Ric. However, when Maddy discovered Ric was conspiring against her, she knew it was curtains for her career. Luckily she met Dan Clifford, who offered her a research position. Maddy was torn between Holby and this new opportunity - but it was all too late. Maddy had died from her stab wound and everything had just been a dream.

Annalese was suspended and Tom was in trouble yet again.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I'd been wondering the same.


----------

